# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore Stadium Upgrades

## andimthomas

Does anyone have more info on the upgrades? From what I saw, there are new lights, visitor side bleachers, and ticket booths.

----------


## MonkeesFan

Interesting, that is cool, they were in need of a upgrade for years and finally happened! GO WESTMOORE!

----------


## andimthomas

> Interesting, that is cool, they were in need of a upgrade for years and finally happened! GO WESTMOORE!


I completely agree. But go Southmoore.

----------


## SOONER8693

I was told there will be a video board. And, southmoore cheats by recruiting.

----------


## MonkeesFan

A video board? That sounds very nice and all but that is unneccasary, who is going to look at the video board while they watch the action live?

----------


## jn1780

They started construction on Westmoore's additions also.  There is a construction trailer in Westmoore's East parking lot.

----------


## MonkeesFan

Westmoore getting a new stadium? They sure need one but I don't really see any room
for a stadium

----------


## soonerkev

Westmoore is not getting a stadium. They're getting a new gym and upgrades to their Performing Arts Center. Moore is also getting a new Performing Arts Center which will be located in the old faculty parking lot on the north end of campus.

----------


## andimthomas

I don't think Westmoore needs many upgrades to their PAC. They definitely need a bigger gym though. Moore needs their PAC ASAP. Hmm...a video board? Are you guys sure? I don't think the district can afford that right now. Plus if there was a new one going in they would have torn the old one down along with the stadium lights. I could always be wrong though. They did tear down that fencing along the hill where the scoreboard is and if I remember correctly, the fencing was fairly new. I think a digital scoreboard like Putnam City's would be nice.

----------


## jn1780

I think all these projects were approved in the 08 bond vote.

----------


## Spartan

That is correct about the bond vote. The interesting thing about the bond vote is how the west side of town (aka the "Westmoore" area) overwhelmingly voted no against it, while the east side of town (aka Moore proper) carried the vote. The reason is because Moore just got so much more out of it than Westmoore, and it meant all of our Maps for Kids allotment would go towards new elementary schools and Southmoore, and not our school, which was and still is the only MPS high school in OKC proper.

I remember many, many football games at that stadium..lots of good Friday nights there several years ago. Btw, have the Lions beaten us yet? Aren't we on like 7 or 8-years straight of beating them? Go Jags!

----------


## MonkeesFan

> That is correct about the bond vote. The interesting thing about the bond vote is how the west side of town (aka the "Westmoore" area) overwhelmingly voted no against it, while the east side of town (aka Moore proper) carried the vote. The reason is because Moore just got so much more out of it than Westmoore, and it meant all of our Maps for Kids allotment would go towards new elementary schools and Southmoore, and not our school, which was and still is the only MPS high school in OKC proper.
> 
> I remember many, many football games at that stadium..lots of good Friday nights there several years ago. Btw, have the Lions beaten us yet? Aren't we on like 7 or 8-years straight of beating them? Go Jags!


It is 9 straight and counting! Let's make it 10 this year!

----------


## Spartan

Haha, sweet. One thing I miss about going to OU is still being able to go to HoCo and Moore War with old HS friends..going to college like 5 miles from where you went to HS..ha.

----------


## bombermwc

Well the Moore Ware "ain't what it used to be". The days of Moore and Westmoore being good teams are long gone. Moore hasn't fielded a good team since about 2000 and Westmoore since about 2006. Southmoore definitely stole the Westmoore talent, and Moore's just had a string of horrible coaches. Sorry guys, but right now Moore and Westmoore rank up there with NW Classen. Just have to go back and look at the score from when MWC played them the last two seasons to see that. And had MWC played Southmoore later in the season after MWC got their offense figured out, that overtime loss would have been a regulation win.

Glad to see the place getting some upgrades. It's like going to Mustang's pile of crap. Those stinking hard concrete bleachers suck. And I've always been surprised at how junky the home side was...and small. Visitor concessions and bathrooms were always pathetic as well...although those are better than they once were. With 3 teams being there now, the "visitor" is also a "home" team a lot more often in the season. So the visitor side needed to be upgraded...much like PC had done for the very same reason.

Now you want to see a craptacular stadium. MWC's is a rustbucket. They spent tons of bond money on a new field, track, lighting, sound, etc. But left the crap that is the actual stadium there. Ugh. If only a plan would accidentally drop something on the seating...both sides....

----------


## earlywinegareth

Something like this would be nice:  http://highschoolsportsblog.dallasne...ndication.html

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Something like this would be nice:  http://highschoolsportsblog.dallasne...ndication.html


That stadium looks nice!

----------


## metro

go Northmoore NativeCats

----------


## Spartan

> go Northmoore NativeCats


?????

----------


## SOONER8693

> It is 9 straight and counting! Let's make it 10 this year!


Westmoore's defense will be outstanding this year. Westmoore has a very strong senior class and a very strong sophomore class and should be noticably improved over last year's debacle. Also, when the construction crew arrived to start to remove the east parking lot at WHS for the new facility, they told the Westmoore admin that the north entrance to Westmoore would be closed for the duration of the project, 18 months. Now, I don't know if that has been revisisted by the district and the construction company, but if that remains intact, OMG. One entrance in and out of WHS. On another WHS note, this will be the smallest senior class in Westmoore history, about 445. Now, it should start to go back up after this year, as the opening of southmoore's affect on the district evens out.

----------


## Pete

That Allen (Dallas area) HS stadium is going to cost $60 million!!!

Absurd.

----------


## bombermwc

Agreed Pete....to spend that much money on a high school football stadium is just stupid. There have to be better things to spend 60 million in a school district than a freaking football stadium. And while football is popular in TX, what high school needs a 18K stadium? That's just beyond stupid and shows how misplaced their priorities are. We're not quite as misguided here, but we often see the same things happen here.

Look at Union high school. The UMAC is a good example of a private/public relationship gone stupid. Union gets this massive gym that's really a collegiate level facility stuck on their school....but the school doesn't own it. The school has to pay to use the facility...how dumb is that?

For 60 million, I think i'd invest in books/technology/training/etc. pretty much anything but a freaking stadium. How much are they going to have to pay in ongoing costs for electrical and staffing? I guarantee they will have to have a private security force...and they aren't free. The electricity for a place like that ain't free either. And guess who pays for that? The same taxpayers that paid to build the thing. It's a monument to their stupidity.

----------


## earlywinegareth

Drove by Moore stadium today.  They are not getting new visitor side stands.  What they did was add aluminum bleachers and created aisles with handrails on top of the existing concrete seating.  If you've ever been there you'll remember all it was before was concrete steps the entire width of the field and you basically sat anywhere.  There was a work crew of about 10 guys building new ticket booths on the west end.  That's all I could see from the parking lot.

----------


## bombermwc

My butt thanks them for finally putting some sort of seat in.

----------


## dankrutka

Go Jags! That is all.

----------


## Dio

Back in the day, we were the Northmoor Headhunters- complete with a non-politically-correct native looking mascot with a bone in his hair.

And go old school Lions, when the entire damn district went there.

----------


## MsDarkstar

That was back when my sister went to Northmoor!  It was changed to the All-Stars by the time I got there.

----------


## Spartan

> Agreed Pete....to spend that much money on a high school football stadium is just stupid. There have to be better things to spend 60 million in a school district than a freaking football stadium. And while football is popular in TX, what high school needs a 18K stadium? That's just beyond stupid and shows how misplaced their priorities are. We're not quite as misguided here, but we often see the same things happen here.
> 
> Look at Union high school. The UMAC is a good example of a private/public relationship gone stupid. Union gets this massive gym that's really a collegiate level facility stuck on their school....but the school doesn't own it. The school has to pay to use the facility...how dumb is that?


Union's stadium is probably around 18,000 seats. I know Moore Stadium seats around 12,000. Extra seating would be nice, because for Moore War we've always tried to pack in close to 30,000...it may be more than that.

----------


## bombermwc

In ACTUAL seating, not even close. They pack more people in there, but none of those stadiums have that capacity.

Think about it for a second, TU is less than 20K and it's far larger than Union...even after the reduction.

UCO is more along the 20K line.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Union's stadium is probably around 18,000 seats. I know Moore Stadium seats around 12,000. Extra seating would be nice, because for Moore War we've always tried to pack in close to 30,000...it may be more than that.


18,000 max for Moore War, never even close to 30,000. I've been to every one of them, and see the figures for estimated attendance based on how many came through the gate each time.

----------


## bombermwc

Dio - I wish they had never split. I hate how OKC schools think they always have to split up the schools. It ends up putting us at a disadvantage on so many fronts in comparison to our Tulsa counterparts. Not to mention it absolutely ensures that the oldest building will start a socioeconomic downfall once the new one has opened. Just take a look at how little cash has been put into Moore until recently...and only because Southmoore exists now. Look around and you'll see the pattern repeated in similar districts.

Norman v. Norman North, a perennial absolute master in so many activities...now Norman is falling and North is only now finally making a name for itself.

PC v West v North, just tell me where you think the focus here is. West may not be the oldest, but it's definitely the most forgotten facility. I think the stadium has had more updates than that building.

MWC v DC v CA, ok so here I think they really have balanaced the buildings themselves all right since they maintain equal facilities at all 3. But again, why have all 3? If Moore could have been one high school, why did Mid-Del need 3? Why does CA even exist except to drain population from the other schools? It started as the farm school, but they barely even have FFA there now.

Not even touching Edmond - they don't really compare to anyone else. They still CURRENTLY have enough tax flow into their district that all 3 are equal.

All the while places like Mustang and Yukon have maintained a single school like BA, Owasso, Jenks, Union, etc. Just think about the extra resources that a large school has. Consolidate labs and you can put more money into them, better supplies. One larger stadium/gym/etc for athletics. The bands...come on. Think if all three Edmonds, or the PC's, Normans, Mid-Dels, etc all were only one band! Same goes for the atheltics. It's absolutely amazing that the smaller 6A's compete at all. That someone like MWC can win a basketball title or go to a football semifinals is a HUGE testement to the coaches. MWC is about 1/4 the size of BA.

----------


## SOONER8693

Now take this with a grain of salt, but, I was told today, the new video board at the stadium will be 55 ft tall and approx. 30 ft wide. This year it will be limited in what they can  do with it, but next year the sky is the limit. Live feed, replay capacity, etc.

----------


## andimthomas

My friend at Moore said that they just installed the new scoreboard but it looks exactly like the old one?

----------


## SOONER8693

> My friend at Moore said that they just installed the new scoreboard but it looks exactly like the old one?


The video board will be on the field house end(east) and most of it is still in crates. Opposite end from the scoreboard.

----------


## andimthomas

Heard some more rumors about the videoboard today. Apparently it's going to be the biggest any 6A school in Oklahoma has.

----------


## earlywinegareth

I wish they had kept the old light towers, they gave the place character.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Now take this with a grain of salt, but, I was told today, the new video board at the stadium will be 55 ft tall and approx. 30 ft wide. This year it will be limited in what they can  do with it, but next year the sky is the limit. Live feed, replay capacity, etc.


55_ tall_ and 30 feet _wide_? Sure that's not reversed? Otherwise, that's one oddball video board....

----------


## Jared6

Westmoore sure did great last night in scrimmage against Ike. Lost 28-0.

----------


## andimthomas

> 55_ tall_ and 30 feet _wide_? Sure that's not reversed? Otherwise, that's one oddball video board....


Yeah sorry.

Edit: Oh I thought I said that. Nevermind. I hate how you can't delete posts in vBulletin.

----------


## andimthomas

> I hate how you can't delete posts in vBulletin.


Yep.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Westmoore sure did great last night in scrimmage against Ike. Lost 28-0.


Does not matter, Westmoore will still defeat the Lions

----------


## andimthomas

> Does not matter, Westmoore will still defeat the Lions


And Southmoore will defeat Westmoore  :Smile:

----------


## MonkeesFan

> And Southmoore will defeat Westmoore


No they won't but we will see!

----------


## bombermwc

the moore (sad) war was really sort of dumb last year. Southmoore was by far the best of the three schools, but lost to Moore (the worst). Then you've got Westmoore that just sat in the middle. So no one actually WON the war...it was a stalemate. 

I'm sorry, but unless Moore has made HUGE changes....man they sucked soooo bad last year. And they've been bad for years. And sorry to say so, but Westmoore hasn't exactlly been pushing the last rounds of playoffs for a while either. Southmoore hasn't been around long enough to build their own legacy. They just cruised off of the other two school's kids so far. I'm going to give them a few more years to work through all 4 grades before I judge them.

----------


## SOONER8693

> the moore (sad) war was really sort of dumb last year. Southmoore was by far the best of the three schools, but lost to Moore (the worst). Then you've got Westmoore that just sat in the middle. So no one actually WON the war...it was a stalemate. 
> 
> I'm sorry, but unless Moore has made HUGE changes....man they sucked soooo bad last year. And they've been bad for years. And sorry to say so, but Westmoore hasn't exactlly been pushing the last rounds of playoffs for a while either. Southmoore hasn't been around long enough to build their own legacy. They just cruised off of the other two school's kids so far. I'm going to give them a few more years to work through all 4 grades before I judge them.


Two other school's kids, try about 10 other schools. They, south-MHS is not through recruiting yet. They got away with it once, why stop?  Five (5) of the best freshmen from Moore High were "persuaded" to move over to south-MHS within two weeks before school started, and they are working on two(2) of the best freshmen from Westmoore. Cheating is not cheating if you don't get caught or PUNISHED.

----------


## andimthomas

> the moore (sad) war was really sort of dumb last year. Southmoore was by far the best of the three schools, but lost to Moore (the worst). Then you've got Westmoore that just sat in the middle. So no one actually WON the war...it was a stalemate.


That was two years ago. Last year Southmoore defeated both MHS and WHS.

----------


## bombermwc

If you think they are recruiting, then it needs to be reproted to the OSSAA. But you actually need to have proof of it, not just hearsay assumption. I'm not commenting that they do/don't though. I'm just saying, we all knew Jenks has done it for decades, but look how long it took for something to happen. And really, nothing happened because tub-o-lard is back coaching there again, and the district made sure he didn't lose any salary during the debacle. It's sad when they'll make sure his full salary is paid when he's not a certified teacher and all he's qualified to do is "fundraising", but still makes at least twice a classroom teacher does. But that's off-topic.

Anyone have any pictures of the new upgrades?

----------


## rcjunkie

> If you think they are recruiting, then it needs to be reproted to the OSSAA. But you actually need to have proof of it, not just hearsay assumption. I'm not commenting that they do/don't though. I'm just saying, we all knew Jenks has done it for decades, but look how long it took for something to happen. And really, nothing happened because tub-o-lard is back coaching there again, and the district made sure he didn't lose any salary during the debacle. It's sad when they'll make sure his full salary is paid when he's not a certified teacher and all he's qualified to do is "fundraising", but still makes at least twice a classroom teacher does. But that's off-topic.
> 
> Anyone have any pictures of the new upgrades?


It was reported and accusations proved to be unfounded. Like King Barry at OU use to say, if you don't like getting you "butt kicked", work hard and get better.

----------


## SOONER8693

> It was reported and accusations proved to be unfounded. Like King Barry at OU use to say, if you don't like getting you "butt kicked", work hard and get better.


If you really believe those kids just happened to move in from Anadarko, John Marshall, Del City, etc and weren't recruited, you need to put down the crack pipe.

----------


## bombermwc

Jenks never recruited huh? How about a personal story that confirms it?...

When I was a sophomore in hs years ago, we had gone back to Alabama to visit relatives. My mom's best friend from high school came over and proceeded to tell us about how her son had been contacted by a Jenks assistant coach to come play there. Not just one call either...weeks of them. When they said no because they didn't have a job lined up, moving is a pain, etc....they had a booster call his dad the next week and offer him a job. It actually did/does happen. It's all in whether someone can gather enough evidence to prove it. There are stories repeated all over the state. 

It happens in basketball too, but since we're so football cenctric in OK, we ignore it. Tell me you don't think private schools recruit either huh?

But back to the stadium....

----------


## andimthomas

> if you don't like getting you "butt kicked", work hard and get better.


True that.




> Anyone have any pictures of the new upgrades?


I'll snap some when I'm at Moore War next week. Can't guarantee they'll be great though.

----------


## z28james

Saw the stadium the other day, it looks pretty good. Hopefully someone can post some pictures, but I agree Moore is not what it used to be. I went to Moore 99-01 when they dominated Westmoore and they were fun as hell to go to.

----------


## MonkeesFan

Is Moore War tonight?

----------


## andimthomas

> Is Moore War tonight?


 Yep.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> yep.


Go Westmoore!

----------


## MonkeesFan

Please post the winner and score it is over

----------


## andimthomas

Westmoore 21
Moore 0

----------


## MonkeesFan

> westmoore 21
> moore 0


Awesome!!!!!

----------


## andimthomas

Here's some pictures. They're not very good though...

----------


## MonkeesFan

I forgot about the track field, they need to get rid of that, it looks horrible together with the football field! I was driving by and saw the new video board while they were playing, it looked very nice!

----------


## andimthomas

...where will they have track meets then? Haha. I feel like the video board should be on the opposite end that's not facing the setting sun because football games are at night and the board will be hard to see and I think it's really far away from the field and stands.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> ...where will they have track meets then? Haha. I feel like the video board should be on the opposite end that's not facing the setting sun because football games are at night and the board will be hard to see and I think it's really far away from the field and stands.


They can have track meets somewhere else, haha! Yeah I agree, it is way too damn far from the field and stands, they should have maybe installed at the endzone next to the scoreboard at the opposite end, oh by the way, is 21-0 the final score? Because I wanted to read the recap online but I see that some different scores that is 21-14 and 28-7 so I was confused

----------


## andimthomas

Hmm..maybe it was 21-14? I'm not 100% sure. I left early to avoid the traffic and stuff. Sorry!

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Hmm..maybe it was 21-14? I'm not 100% sure. I left early to avoid the traffic and stuff. Sorry!


Ahh, it is cool

----------


## jn1780

How many commercials do they show on that new board?

----------


## andimthomas

No commercials at Moore War. There was a little feature on football being a passion and stuff but that's pretty much it. They didn't do much with it. There's only one camera right now and it's in the pressbox. Yesterday they occasionally showed plays from the pressbox and pictures of the football players, along with some very bad and cheesy graphics promoting Moore Football. Oh and they also showed current scores from other games across the state. I thought that was pretty cool.

----------


## Easy180

Could the scoreboard be any farther from the field?

----------


## bombermwc

It doesn't look and farther away than any other stadium in town with a board. I don't understand why people are so against having a track too. I believe UCO is the only place that doesn't have one....and they used to. They didn't add seats to bring them closer either. Do you really need to be able to reach out and touch a player at a high school game? I'm not sure what happens at your games, but there's all kinds of stuff that goes on at ours ON the track.

----------


## jn1780

Why are people against having a track?  Do they want get rid of track and field.  Moore Stadium is the district's *multipurpose*  facility.

----------


## SOONER8693

Before next year, there will be a new second deck added to the south stands and a new press box on the south side. The south side will become the home side. The field will also have new carpet/turf before next season.

----------


## Thundercitizen

"South-West Showdown 2010"
Sabercats rule.

Stadium has a lot of needs. Stairs to the platform above the press box, for one.
Better vantage point for videotaping.

----------


## SOONER8693

When you cheat and aren't punished for it, you will continue to cheat(recruit). See southmoore.

----------


## andimthomas

It's not like Southmoore is the only school that recruits.

----------


## Easy180

They probably do recruit not on the scale of say a Jenks or Union but it probably isn't real hard to convince parents to move to the Southmoore district from the Moore district..Pretty easy sell IMO

----------


## bombermwc

Southmoore was in a different situation for a while, and it's the district's fault. They allowed students to pick where they wanted to go. The same thing happened when Westmoore opened, and the same arguement of "cheating" came out then too. With the staff moving from two schools, of course they asked kids if they would come to the new school with them. It happened in almost every activity the school has. Was it cheating? No. The district was very clear about it...kids got to pick. And in some cases, they still do as they pick their high school. After a few years, when the numbers have all settled in, we'll see it all lock back down and all this will go away....until Northmoore gets built...hahaha. 

Honestly, I think once the new middle school gets built, we'll be done with this. They'll divide the schools with 2 to each high school and adjust the lines accordingly for numbers.

----------


## earlywinegareth

> Before next year, there will be a new second deck added to the south stands and a new press box on the south side. The south side will become the home side. The field will also have new carpet/turf before next season.


They're going to expand it?  I mean, yeah it overflows when the MPS schools play each other, but it's usually only half full for all other games.

----------


## earlywinegareth

Attended the SM vs Norman game last Friday.  Got to see the improvements up close.  The new lighting is really good.  The poles are way high and it's very bright so it covers all areas of the field well.  The visitor stands are much better with the benches and aisles.  The scoreboard is pretty monstrous, and it is LOUD.  I could hear the pre-game announcements over a mile away near the RR tracks.  They played a pregame video to fire up the fans but it had a lot of feedback and ended up just hurting your ears.

----------


## SOONER8693

That new sound system is off the charts good.

----------

